# band help new to slingshots



## hicklifeoutdoors1989 (Mar 23, 2018)

Hello been wanting to get into sling shots for a long time just not wanting to buy rubber online was doing some research and seen i could probably use surgical tubing for sling shots i found this at my local lowes hardware store eastmans 3/8 inch x 10 latex hose would this be ideal for a sling shot if so how long of a piece should i cut for a slingshot dont know if this is relivent but my draw on a recurve bow is 29 inches just curious if any one has used this stuff and what you think speed and foot pounds of energy would be wanting to use for small game and what ammo weight would y'all recommend been looking on forums here but haven't really found anything on this type of latex tubing


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Simple Shot . Com


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't think the tubing from Lowes would be your best bet. If you want to buy bands locally you can buy exersize/resistance bands in the sporting goods at Walmart, Target etc. You would have to cut the the bands to size with a roller cutter and a a self healing mat also available at the sewing department at Walmart.

If you are wanting to hunt office rubber bands will work. #105 and #107 office bands will give you a 10" and 14" bands when you cut the loop. Also search the forum and you tube about chaining and braiding #64 and #32 office bands. Many rabbits, squirrels, and pigeons have been taken with office rubber bands.


----------

